# Experiance of a Linux user-what he learned from past 10 years using Linux



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

*BELOW IS FROM THE BLOG OF A LINUX USER:*


I started using Linux as my primary desktop and operating system in 1998. After brief flirtations with FVWM 95 and Enlightenment, I settle on Gnome (with it’s various WMs over the years ) and Redhat/Fedora (until switching to Ubuntu last fall ).
*My computer is mine*. I didn’t license or borrow it from an OS vendor. I don’t want to ask permission to install or uninstall software on it, including the operating system. If I upgrade or swap out parts, I don’t have to justify it to anyone ( except maybe the Mrs. if it’s a bit pricey ).
*I don’t want to feel guilty about using software that works.* I understand that software authors need to feed their families, but there is a better choice then stealing it or doing without it when I don’t have the cash. Many open source authors are happy that I use and like their software, thrilled when I feedback useful bug reports when something is broken or could be better, and ecstatic when I offer a reasonable, well formated and documented patch. BTW - where is *your* WinZip license?
*WYSIWYG (what-you-see-is-what-you-get) is great - WYGIWYG ( what-you-get-is-what-you-get ) sucks!* I don’t expect software authors to anticipate every possible use I have for their application, but if they won’t change it meet my needs, at least let me! Every time I work on an MS box and run into a shortfall with a piece of software, I feel helpless - I very likely can’t fix it even if I have the knowledge and the tools. I don’t like felling helpless.
*The command line won’t kill you.* Don’t get me wrong, I like point-n-click and next-next-finish as much as the next guy, but opening a text editor, loading a file and scrolling to the last line just to see how many lines are in the file is silly compared to “_wc -l file.txt_” from the command line prompt. The amount of time it takes to get familiar with the command line, man pages, and basic GNU tool chain commands can’t be close to the time I see wasted on searching for and installing single use, GUI tools like image and audio converters or text search-and-replace editors.
*No, it doesn’t work like {insert favorite OS here}. *After 10 years of Gnome, I sit down at an XP or Vista box and want to chuck the keyboard across the room in about 10 minutes. I understand that it’s hard to change from what is familiar to what is different and strange, but don’t point at what you know and say everything has to work like that or it’s broken. I have been a Gnome user for a long time, but I keep KDE installed on my desktop, and use it off and on. I don’t bag on Windows because it’s user interfaces make different choices ( Now, the fact that is loses my data under BSOD’s or gets infected by viruses/malware /trojans every time I surf the net is a different issue. )
*You don’t have to be a genius, but you have to be able to learn.* I have had people “ooh” and “aah” over my use of Linux and command of the environment. Don’t get me wrong, I like adoration as much as the next guy, but I didn’t get here by using my photographic memory on the “Linux in 24 Days” book. I learned what I needed to know, a little bit at a time, for the problem in front of me at the time. I reused what I learned, a little bit at a time, putting it with other little bits here and there to meet other needs or wants. I had to admit very early on, that I don’t know everything there is to know about Linux and likely never would - But it’s been fun trying to get there! In fact, it always bugs me when someone has been using a computer/OS for a few years and still tries to shut it off with the monitor power button and thinks the browser IS the internet.
*No, I’m not a fanboy.* Just because I found something that works for me doesn’t make me deviant, eccentric, a fanatic, or antisocial. If you hear me advocating for open source or Linux, or if I point out some of the pros and cons of your choices verses my choices, it is most likely because I have noticed that what your doing isn’t really working for you! I don’t enjoy watching other people want to throw their keyboards across the room any more than I enjoy the feeling myself. I don’t enjoy the feeling of being trapped, of just settling for mediocre, of expecting poor quality to be the norm and I don’t wish that on anyone else.
*Penguins are cute.* OK, this was the hardest lesson. Since few people understood Linux when I started, but they understood the Linux mascot, Tux the Penguin, many of my friends and family have gotten me ( and continue to get me ) penguins for Christmas, birthdays, just-because-I-saw-it-and-knew-you-would-like-it gifts. Just look at my desk at work: *www.91courtstreet.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/mydesk1.jpg​
source:
*www.91courtstreet.net/wordpress/2008/01/25/what-i-learned-using-linux-over-the-last-10-years/


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 31, 2008)

@praka , You are also being Given a License to Use Linux , in this case it is Under the GPL .

Linux is not your property ans so isn't any other OSS Software , you have the license to Run it , modify it or redistribute it , but you don't have the right to claimi t is yours , as meintioned in The First Point !

No i know you're not a fanboy but it's not your job(or right) to stuff linux down every person's throat that comes in your sight .


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

^First of ALL!It is not me who wrote that blog!thats what I wrote in first line.

But you seems anti-linux and anti-FOSS to me


----------



## din (Jan 31, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Linux is not your property ans so isn't any other OSS Software , you have the license to Run it , modify it or redistribute it , but you don't have the right to claimi t is yours , as meintioned in The First Point !.


LOL @Zeeshan - Read Again ...

What he wrote is

*My computer is mine. I didn’t license or borrow it from an OS vendor. I don’t want to ask permission to install or uninstall software on it, including the operating system. *

There is no mention about the OS license or no claim that OS is that of the PC Owner. Nothing like that. What he meant is about his PC, not operating system.

First point is about his PC. Poor guy, he can't even claim his PC is his own ? ? 

May be you read it fast and tried to post a fast reply ?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 31, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^First of ALL!It is not me who wrote that blog!thats what I wrote in first line.
> 
> But you seems anti-linux and anti-FOSS to me


Man that was for the author(the down the throat part)


----------



## din (Jan 31, 2008)

@Zeeshan

Sorry for being bit personal but all your posts in this thread were un-necessary.

First - the point you mentioned is utter wrong, second, you  meant praka in the first post and in next post you denied it.

Why making flame wars ?

If Praka like Linux, let him spread the word. If you do not like it, do not use it, thats the rt way isn't it ? Also, if he post something thats wrong, you can always point too, but why un-necesary posts even before reading what he wrote / quoted ?

Peace (reminds me of Jeba lol)


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2008)

that cubicle looks good


----------



## din (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL, was about to type the same !!

With those monitors and the tux toys, looks nice.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 31, 2008)

It's too cluttered for me .


----------



## Pat (Feb 1, 2008)

Makes for a nice read! Good find praka


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Really valid points which @OP did.I thought to share the article here


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 1, 2008)

The guy has been using Linux since forever, good. However, Y the Windows bashing?



> If I upgrade or swap out parts, I don’t have to justify it to anyone


 
Wrong comparison to Windows. Unless you change both the motherboard & harddisk at the same time, you do not need to get a new license for your OS. In case you upgrade to a new machine, you can always migrate the License to the new computer easily.

How often do u upgrade both harddisk & motherboard at the same time?



> *I don’t want to feel guilty about using software that works*


 
I think the author should have a look at the numuras free & effective applications for Windows. Oh! & PeaZip is free along witj jZip & what not.



> I very likely can’t fix it even if I have the knowledge and the tools. I don’t like felling helpless


 
There is no cure to laziness. Author has no problem hunting & fixing a problem in Linux but has in Windows...gr8 logic.



> ( Now, the fact that is loses my data under BSOD’s or gets infected by viruses/malware /trojans every time I surf the net is a different issue. )


 
I wonder....how am I using Windows  



> *You don’t have to be a genius, but you have to be able to learn*


 
Not everyone has time to learn. Some people just want to open there computer & start watching the HD DVD of 300, instead of downloading a Codec then dependencies libraries, then LibCSS hacks etc. Some people want to pay & use an easy OS from boot up.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 1, 2008)

I was just expecting gxsaurav to cme in


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 1, 2008)

its like that thing came out of my own mouth... I too feel just like him.


----------



## din (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry for going offtopic, but wait, one more guy need to enter ..  Expecting him any time from now lol.


----------



## Garbage (Feb 1, 2008)

din said:


> Sorry for going offtopic, but wait, one more guy need to enter ..  Expecting him any time from now lol.


I know, whom u r expecting 

BTW, a nice article. 
And specially, U have too able to learn !!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

> *My computer is mine*. I didn’t license or borrow it from an OS vendor. I don’t want to ask permission to install or uninstall software on it, including the operating system. If I upgrade or swap out parts, I don’t have to justify it to anyone ( except maybe the Mrs. if it’s a bit pricey ).


This thing may induce some sense to those who  do "I agree" while installing softwares those  "EULA" boys


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> This thing may induce some sense to those who  do "I agree" while installing softwares those  "EULA" boys


Mate you also do "I Agree" to the GPL before downloading any GPL'ed Application


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

i want to use linux on this pc but there is no support for my GPU.
it just stops at the loading screen.
tell me any linux which wud work on my sys


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^First of ALL!It is not me who wrote that blog!thats what I wrote in first line.
> 
> But you seems anti-linux and anti-FOSS to me


yeah he is.

btw, a nice one.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 1, 2008)

guys keep it to topic, its never personal.. GX, zeeshan, praka, din : please guys help yourself in being a good member  , no nonsense please, applies to all the members who wants to flame


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> i want to use linux on this pc but there is no support for my GPU.
> it just stops at the loading screen.
> tell me any linux which wud work on my sys


Fedora. It has all the drivers. I am using all obsolete hardware (which no more exist in market except my DVD writer ) and it works well.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

^^ 
just look at my sig plz


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> i want to use linux on this pc but there is no support for my GPU.
> it just stops at the loading screen.
> tell me any linux which wud work on my sys


You on which . I think Ubuntu has support for almost all GFX cards .



The Unknown said:


> yeah he is.


 Just because i Point out the Shortcomings in a thing(or the good ones) doesn't mean i'm against it .

If i don't point out what problem i'm facing and how it can be improved , then how will the developers know what features to add and improve in their software .

But i am against people who claim that Linux is best n Win is crap . ( Not directed towards Praka whatsoever ) . I myself use a Majority of Open Source apps and i regularly file feature requests if i think something is missing .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

^^
ubuntu is not working


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> just look at my sig plz


i have heard some ppl complaining that Ubuntu didn't have the drivers !! but the funny thing his i did not hear this from any non-Ubuntu user !!! (OpenSuse, Fedora, etc)    

PS: I am not cursing Ubuntu. Don't take me wrong. I am telling the truth.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

@sunny:u need to complete install and get display with "vesa" as driver.
now,you have to get installed latest nvidia kernel modules.latest nvidia drivers supports 8800GTS.
you may research on this forum run by nvidia:
*www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14

BTW.latest driver for nvidia is 169.09 in Linux.Hope Ubuntu have it in repo.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

^^
plz gimme the name of the distro
PLZZ


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

^Ubuntu!complete the installation with Ubuntu *alternate* cd and use graphics "vesa" read more:
*www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103578&highlight=8800


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> plz gimme the name of the distro
> PLZZ


he's talking about Ubuntu. i suggest you should give a try to Fedora.

PS: I am not forcing anything here.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

k ill give a try to warewolf


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

^wt.. arey @abtom,ubuntu supports latest nvidia driver.it is nothing related to distro swapping  .even in fedora,u have to complete the installation in "vesa" mode.IMO,Ubuntu will be better with latest nvidia driver.
actually,nvidia 8800GTS is supported with nvidia 169.09 only.I think you should start a seperate  thread for this in OSS section.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

^^
ok,but im no more abtom
i tried ubuntu x64 (latest) but it didnt go beyondthe loading screen


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

^arey!u have to download another distro called "ubuntu alternate"  not the regular ubuntu!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 1, 2008)

^^
ok thnx,but y


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 2, 2008)

Being free isn't everything. People expect good service. Money isn't a problem. People will pay willingly as long as they don't have to read a 1000 pg manual and then tear some of their hairs just to operate it. 

If you choose to walk 10 km to your home and not take a bus to save money, then fine. But don't expect everybody to do that.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 2, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Being free isn't everything. People expect good service. Money isn't a problem. People will pay willingly as long as they don't have to read a 1000 pg manual and then tear some of their hairs just to operate it.
> 
> If you choose to walk 10 km to your home and not take a bus to save money, then fine. But don't expect everybody to do that.


its the opposite dude. people see how to save money.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 2, 2008)

Good post.
I loved reading it.
Thanks for posting it praka123.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 2, 2008)

Good post

but @Gx, you sound like a Microsoft Employee


----------



## RCuber (Feb 2, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> ok,but im no more abtom
> i tried ubuntu x64 (latest) but it didnt go beyondthe loading screen


Enable Visualization in BIOS and then try. I had similar problem with my AMD system. none of the 64Bit distros worked unless visualization was turned on.


----------



## narangz (Feb 2, 2008)

^^Visualization or Virtualization?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 2, 2008)

^^^ Virtualization


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> The guy has been using Linux since forever, good. However, Y the Windows bashing?



Has he mentioned Windows or Microsoft anywhere in the article? Guess it was against propriety software/OS in general



gx_saurav said:


> Wrong comparison to Windows. Unless you change both the motherboard & harddisk at the same time, you do not need to get a new license for your OS. In case you upgrade to a new machine, you can always migrate the License to the new computer easily.
> 
> How often do u upgrade both harddisk & motherboard at the same time?



Not everyday, but if you upgrade every year its a problem, especially if you have to format and reinstall every six months. If I am right, you are allowed only five activations using the same key for Windows XP Home. I do not know about other propriety OSes. I myself had to call their helpline to do it once.



gx_saurav said:


> I think the author should have a look at the numuras free & effective applications for Windows. Oh! & PeaZip is free along witj jZip & what not.
> 
> There is no cure to laziness. Author has no problem hunting & fixing a problem in Linux but has in Windows...gr8 logic.



Look at the context. He is not a basic home user. What he means is that if he finds a deficiency in a closed source software he is not at liberty to set it right himself simply because of licensing restrictions. It would be illegal even if he somehow got the source.



gx_saurav said:


> Not everyone has time to learn. Some people just want to open there computer & start watching the HD DVD of 300, instead of downloading a Codec then dependencies libraries, then LibCSS hacks etc. Some people want to pay & use an easy OS from boot up.



Yes you are right, and they are most welcome to. Just to point out that what you mentioned above, downloading libraries and stuff, is required in linux because of licensing restrictions. Some like libcss are illegal in some countries. Since you mentioned libcss, does Windows XP play DVD out of the box? If I am not mistaken, you have to buy the mpeg-2 decoder for windows media player, or use FOSS like VLC or Mplayer for windows to watch your DVD 
All the above (downloading/installing can be a cumbersome *one time job*, but its worth if your system runs without a software hitch for the next couple of years. There are efforts to make this process easier, I have started one for OpenSuSE in this forum, and the response has been good in general.


----------



## narangz (Feb 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Virtualization



Yeah. I was wondering. I never saw anything called visualization in my AMD systems' BIOS. So wanted to clear the thing. Thank you, once again


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Being free isn't everything. People expect good service. Money isn't a problem. People will pay willingly as long as they don't have to read a 1000 pg manual and then tear some of their hairs just to operate it.
> 
> If you choose to walk 10 km to your home and not take a bus to save money, then fine. But don't expect everybody to do that.


ever heard of ability to purchase commersial support in linux ?


----------



## x3060 (Feb 3, 2008)

ultimately its the individual who decides what to buy . . let them be comfortable or uncomfortable with what they have . . some fights have become pointless these days .


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 3, 2008)

there are some Unoffcial ms employees around, and some dominating GNU user, there is a surety of a wonderful fight


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 3, 2008)

x3060 said:


> *some* fights have become pointless these days .


Some???!!!!  *All *fights _are_ pointless _on all days _in this forum!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Not everyday, but if you upgrade every year its a problem, especially if you have to format and reinstall every six months. If I am right, you are allowed only five activations using the same key for Windows XP Home. I do not know about other propriety OSes. I myself had to call their helpline to do it once.


 
With Vista you can migrate the license 10 times after which u will need to call MS support. Is it really so hard to make a phone call?




> Since you mentioned libcss, does Windows XP play DVD out of the box? If I am not mistaken, you have to buy the mpeg-2 decoder for windows media player, or use FOSS like VLC or Mplayer for windows to watch your DVD


 
Windows Vista has inbuilt support for DVD. If you are buying a DVD drive/writer/combo drive then u also get OEM edition of PowerDVD/WinDVD. Just install it (it's free) & play all the DVDs u want in WMP.

You don't need to install any FOSS software in Windows to see DVDs


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

@saurav:

your windows DVD players, other than the FOSS ones don't support ad-skipping, seeking, etc due to licencing restrictions. Now thats not what I call "easy to use".

So vista too has "licencing restrictions" which you say is a problem with linux.

And not all DVD Drives come with a DVD Playing software. My Sony 18x IDE DVD Writer came with none.

If according to you, Vista has a DVD Playing capability out of box, then what about the things it has compromised ? Its dead slow. Its slower than Windows XP. And XP lacks a DVD player out of box. So in simple words, you loose something in each case.

And getting back to my point of speed, have you tried playing the same game in both Linux and Vista ? I have tried Urban Terror, in an unfragmented EXT3 Ubuntu, and an unfragmented NTFS XP. The former gave more frame rate and didn't hang like the later. Vista, is even more slower than XP. So I wonder what would happen in its case :roll:.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> With Vista you can migrate the license 10 times after which u will need to call MS support. Is it really so hard to make a phone call?



Yes I was talking about XP, don't change the subject and talk about Vista. I do not want to upgrade to Vista to migrate more often. 



gx_saurav said:


> Windows Vista has inbuilt support for DVD.



Please don't change the topic, *I am talking about Windows XP*. 
[size=+1]Windows XP does not play DVDs out of the box.[/size]




gx_saurav said:


> If you are buying a DVD drive/writer/combo drive then u also get OEM edition of PowerDVD/WinDVD. Just install it (it's free) & play all the DVDs u want in WMP.



Not always, I got Power DVD bundled with my LiteOn DVD ROM two years back (digit offer), but none when I bought my LiteOn DVD Writer a few months back.


----------



## mavihs (Feb 3, 2008)

wow!!!! this thread is pretty good!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> your windows DVD players, other than the FOSS ones don't support ad-skipping, seeking, etc due to licencing restrictions. Now thats not what I call "easy to use".


 
Now what to say....do try to play a DVD in WMP11 with PowerDVD OEM installed. I m saying to play in WMP not PowerDVD. WMP will simply use the PowerDVD codecs. Everything which u said don't work, works.



> And not all DVD Drives come with a DVD Playing software. My Sony 18x IDE DVD Writer came with none.


 
Retail or OEM? OEM never comes with any software & is legally not supposed to be sold in the local computer market. Sorry, Piracy rules here.



> If according to you, Vista has a DVD Playing capability out of box, then what about the things it has compromised ? Its dead slow. Its slower than Windows XP. And XP lacks a DVD player out of box. So in simple words, you loose something in each case.


 
Plz stick to the topic. Don't deviate. Vista is faster then XP on similar hardware if proper drivers are installed. On the dual core systems, Vista is faster then XP.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Now what to say....do try to play a DVD in WMP11 with PowerDVD OEM installed. I m saying to play in WMP not PowerDVD. WMP will simply use the PowerDVD codecs. Everything which u said don't work, works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. but is wmp11 good ? it sucks big time. it takes ages to load/start. its bulky. its audio quality is poor.
2. I said no dvd playing software comes with my dvd writer.
3. don't deviate ? isn't your arguement about vista's superiority ? I said that linux is much more faster, secure and better looking. And most importantly, its geek friendly.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. but is wmp11 good ? it sucks big time. it takes ages to load/start. its bulky. its audio quality is poor.


 
WMP11 is not made for Intel 810 chipset & p3 500 Mhz  




> 2. I said no dvd playing software comes with my dvd writer.


 
It comes always with retail, but not with OEM sometimes



> 3. don't deviate ? isn't your arguement about vista's superiority ? I said that linux is much more faster, secure and better looking. And most importantly, its geek friendly.


 
Contact Vishal for tutorials about how to screw your Windows XP to make it work the way u want


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> WMP11 is not made for Intel 810 chipset & p3 500 Mhz


WMP11 sucks in my Intel 915 Chipset mobo and P4 2.66 GHz. And thats reason enough to tell that it is nothing compared to the likes of Xine, VLC, MPlayer, etc.


gx_saurav said:


> It comes always with retail, but not with OEM sometimes


Mine was a Retail, as I bought it from a Shop Indivudually, 2 years after buying system.


gx_saurav said:


> Contact Vishal for tutorials about how to screw your Windows XP to make it work the way u want


Been there, done that. I tried the VistaVGUltimate theme. I hate that new font vista themes use everywere. It looks ugly. And Windows XP needs to be hacked to support good looks, and is not customisable enough by default. On the other hand, in Linux, everything from the boot loader to the GUI has support(and even encouragement) for customisation out of box.

Windows Blinds is a paid software. Why should I pay for something that should have existed out of box for free ?

Even with my combo of Visual Tooltip, Object Dock, True Transparency, Thumbnail Preview and VistaVG Ultimate, all of them customised my windows XP comes nowhere close to my Ubuntu. Although I should say VistaVG Ultimate really did jazz up my system to a huge extent. Thanks Vishal .


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 3, 2008)

@Metal, don't try to debate with gx. he never won't agree for Linux's stability, scalability, etc. he's a macboy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> @Metal, don't try to debate with gx. he never won't agree for Linux's stability, scalability, etc.


Thats because he is determined to beleive that Windows is the worlds best OS as its used by a majority


The Unknown said:


> he's a macboy


*he's a macboy**i180.photobucket.com/albums/x31/trash609/yociexp115-1-1.gif Thats the most funny thing I have ever heard. He is highly antimac. He hates anything thats not from microsoft and windowsish. And he is anti *NIX. He thinks Apple did a moral mistake by making an OS that doesn't look like and act like windows.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> On the dual core systems, Vista is faster then XP.



Am extremely sorry, the same never happened in my case


----------



## vaithy (Feb 3, 2008)

I learn foxpro, wordstar in 1993- because I am an accountant till 2003 I have to work throu' all M$ avatars in my office system.. but never learnt what is computer or what is Operating systm.. simply worked like a Zambie..Even when I first purchased my own PC preinstalled Windows XP-in 2003 I didn't learnt anything except exell and Office applications..

But after the introduction to Linux my life wholly changed...
Because only when you think freedom, enjoy the freedom, and respect the others freedom..You can live like a true human being..
For me Linux is Not simply a OS it is a religion...thousands of years ago our forefathers of this land invented manythings..But never felt to kept themselves..they offer their knowledges wisdom to others freely  so the mankind can live long ago..
If you can analysed the Harappan's civilisation they built a small rectangular stone beds along the corridor walls, to allow the travellers to rest their, if necessary feed them..Athithi deva bava hospitality grownwith everyone born in that great land..
But after, the foreigners overrun and ruled the land for century we all forget what freedom is..What hospitality is?.. We completley forget our cultures and still we are using the western based cultures as our own..Patent,License all of them are westernised not compatible to ours it is alien to ours..

It was only when Linux come ...i found out what i missed for years..It is not simply about freedom.. it teaches brotherhood..it teaches affection and love..When a person is crying thousands miles away, a hand far away land come to his side and help him..

Critic say Linux is ugly.. it is useless.. it don't worth it..But I don't mind it because when I eat a stalled and tasteless food that my wife served, I only think about her love for me ...Hotel food may be tasty but it invite trouble beside emply your pocket...

Thanks for all the folks and Praka for posting a good topic.. there are still i have hundreds popints why I love Linux, what I learnt from it.. but I fear I'll waste whole of the bandwith of the forum!!

thanks for all,
vaithy


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

vaithy said:


> I learn foxpro, wordstar in 1993- because I am an accountant till 2003 I have to work throu' all M$ avatars in my office system.. but never learnt what is computer or what is Operating systm.. simply worked like a Zambie..Even when I first purchased my own PC preinstalled Windows XP-in 2003 I didn't learnt anything except exell and Office applications..
> 
> But after the introduction to Linux my life wholly changed...
> Because only when you think freedom, enjoy the freedom, and respect the others freedom..You can live like a true human being..
> ...


+1
an awssome post vaithy. But I think you forgot to mention some other things it helps in. Linux is all about learning and doing things yourself. It helps you innovate on a platform thats already been built for you. Its one of the most beautiful OSes ever, because it has beauty in two dimentions - both inside, and outside. It encourages us to explore and experiment. Linux is an OS that gave me everything. From knowledge to help. And I am not the type of person who takes things for free and does nothing back. I have taken the challenge to learn some good programming languages and return the community a favour by creating good programs. Because the FOSS community is like a brotherhood. We all help each other and learn from each other. There is no greed or selfishness here.


----------



## mediator (Feb 3, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> @Metal, don't try to debate with gx. he never won't agree for Linux's stability, scalability, etc. *he's a macboy*


I agree with @metal, GOOD ONE!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WMP11 sucks in my Intel 915 Chipset mobo and P4 2.66 GHz. And thats reason enough to tell that it is nothing compared to the likes of Xine, VLC, MPlayer, etc.


 
Yah...everything Microsoft sux on your computer for some unknown reason while it works fine everywhere else...plz refrain from using WMP.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Yah...everything Microsoft sux on your computer for some unknown reason while it works fine everywhere else...plz refrain from using WMP.


works fine everywere else ? I have several friends with the same or similar config who agree that WMP sucks. Due to the fact that you are too used to WMP's slow loading time, you think that nothing can be any better.


----------



## vaithy (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> +1
> an awssome post vaithy. But I think you forgot to mention some other things it helps in. Linux is all about learning and doing things yourself. It helps you innovate on a platform thats already been built for you. Its one of the most beautiful OSes ever, because it has beauty in two dimentions - both inside, and outside. It encourages us to explore and experiment. Linux is an OS that gave me everything. From knowledge to help. And I am not the type of person who takes things for free and does nothing back. I have taken the challenge to learn some good programming languages and return the community a favour by creating good programs. Because the FOSS community is like a brotherhood. We all help each other and learn from each other. There is no greed or selfishness here.




@ MetalheadGautham,
Ya  that is what I want to say in the first place...the man who worked on computer for over Ten years didn't understand what computer was lived like a Zambie become expert like (atleast it is what in my office friends and others believe) all because Linux and FOSS movement.. Thanks for the missing, but important points that i forget to post

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^yeah good post!BTW,isnt it zombie


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats because he is determined to beleive that Windows is the worlds best OS as its used by a majority
> 
> *he's a macboy**i180.photobucket.com/albums/x31/trash609/yociexp115-1-1.gif Thats the most funny thing I have ever heard. He is highly antimac. He hates anything thats not from microsoft and windowsish. And he is anti *NIX. He thinks Apple did a moral mistake by making an OS that doesn't look like and act like windows.


many guys say he's a macboy.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WMP11 sucks in my Intel 915 Chipset mobo and P4 2.66 GHz. And thats reason enough to tell that it is nothing compared to the likes of Xine, VLC, MPlayer, etc.



WMP 11 took exactly 2.15 Secs on my Machine to Start-Up .

My Config is a P4(Northwood) - 384 MB RAM and WMP 11 runs smoothly .


----------



## din (Feb 4, 2008)

@Sunny1211993

May be you can post your queries in Digit Forum : Open Source section so that you will get some expert advices and opnions.

@vaithy

Excellent post. I see you do not post in every single thread and you never participate in flame wars. I read many of the posts made by you and they all really worth reading it. Thank you.


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 4, 2008)

nice posts from all...

Earlier we used to say that linux is for geeks..but now a days its used by common people who don't wan't to left behind in the fast growth of the IT.

Earlier we used to say linux doesn't have a good gui....but now a days it even beats the gui of the vista (i mean aero interface) with less system resources...ya thats nice...

But this is the present now and everybody is talking about the linux..even the microsoft fans.. they fear that their margin will become less when compared to the linux fans...

Any way i like to stay with the linux and live with it and yes i sure use windows for playing games...only till they are released for linux (my favourite games.)

sorry praka for being late..it was a nice post..where do u find these blogs dude..that was nice..
and do post things like these...it was somewhat like a autobiography for me also....ya we linux boys sure have a lot in common....


----------



## utsav (Feb 4, 2008)

Wmp runs a little slow but loading time is ok.my system has a 3.6GHz P4 HT proccy and 512MB ram.but i agree vlc is much faster but i dont get the sound quality which i get in wmp11 .so i prefer wmp or winamp ovr othr media players anyday


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 4, 2008)

jithudigitised said:


> nice posts from all...
> 
> Earlier we used to say that linux is for geeks..but now a days its used by common people who don't wan't to left behind in the fast growth of the IT.
> 
> ...


dat's an impressive one !!! let some m$ fans learn some lessons from this.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

I dunno what you guys think or haf experienced but from my exp. WMP has the best default audio output. Yes, loading times are a bit more than other software. Just that i'm not too much into music and stuff so don't bother about taggin etc.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I dunno what you guys think or haf experienced but from my exp. WMP has the best default audio output. Yes, loading times are a bit more than other software. Just that i'm not too much into music and stuff so don't bother about taggin etc.


i think u were a linux guy ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I dunno what you guys think or haf experienced but from my exp. WMP has the best default audio output. Yes, loading times are a bit more than other software. Just that i'm not too much into music and stuff so don't bother about taggin etc.


but pulse audio sounded better than wmp. It(wmp) eats away the mids


----------



## din (Feb 4, 2008)

@The Unknown

He is not a blind supporter of any OS / Company. Hes not into flame wars as well. Hes a supporter of Opensource / Linux but does not support something blindly - which is really nice of him.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

din said:


> @The Unknown
> 
> He is not a blind supporter of any OS / Company. Hes not into flame wars as well. Hes a supporter of Opensource / Linux but does not support something blindly - which is really nice of him.


+1... unlike you and me

I think anirudh should be made a moderator. He is perfect for that job.


----------



## narangz (Feb 4, 2008)

^^Fully support this... He's simply one of the best guys around.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> +1... unlike you and me


Even din isn't into flame wars ..! 


> I think anirudh should be made a moderator. He is perfect for that job.


Kabhi mere baare me socha hai.!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 4, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Even din isn't into flame wars ..!
> 
> Kabhi mere baare me socha hai.!


people are mad to become moderators. why ?? this is bit funny to me! kya dada banna hai kya ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

@din, narangz, gautham
Gee... such kind words!! 

@shady
Fully agree, din is one of the best behaved "senior" members around (senior as in Senior citizen  hehe...)

@unknown
They've said it all. I use both platforms 

@gautham
No idea about pulse audio. Mebbe thats better  But since its not yet fully stable I'd give some time before drawing a comparison between the two.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^what NOT stable?pulse audio rocks in my Debian.It is very superior to the likes of esd,artsd etc.
and it isnt rocket science installing it.
ubuntu bundles esound-compat packages.so,dont worry.it s easy to install.

Use it to understand it!if u have a good speaker system or a soundcard 5.1 or +,u should really try pulse audio!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^what NOT stable?pulse audio rocks in my Debian.It is very superior to the likes of esd,artsd etc.
> and it isnt rocket science installing it.
> ubuntu bundles esound-compat packages.so,dont worry.it s easy to install.
> 
> Use it to understand it!if u have a good speaker system or a soundcard 5.1 or +,u should really try pulse audio!


Yeah Prakash, its unfortunately not stable on my laptop which has a Connexant chip


----------



## aditya_v (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^what NOT stable?pulse audio rocks in my Debian.It is very superior to the likes of esd,artsd etc.
> and it isnt rocket science installing it.
> ubuntu bundles esound-compat packages.so,dont worry.it s easy to install.
> 
> Use it to understand it!if u have a good speaker system or a soundcard 5.1 or +,u should really try pulse audio!



Yea, pulse audio is really good. I am really into sound and this was one major area of concern for me. I own a pair of sennheisers and the quality of ALSA was terrible. Thankfully pulseaudio changed all that.. it has basically brought life back into linux sound systems.


----------

